# 2004 John Deere 4410 need help



## specwest (Feb 11, 2013)

Our 2004 deere 4410 has the rear gannon box setup. 
The problem is when the gannon box is raised up, it bleeds off a bit and then raises back up. 
The bleeding off and surging back up happens every 20 seconds or so.
We have takin the machine into the shop twice with no fix yet.
This has been driving us crazy 
Please help


----------

